# Australian PR Visa



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you expat forum for this Excellent Forum:cheer2:. I would also like to thank all the senior expats and all the bloggers:thumb: who have contributed on this forum.

Here's my question.

I'm going to apply for an Australian PR Visa 189 190.
I'm not sure which one will be better. Should I go for 189 or 190?
What should I do before applying for EOI?
What all should I be ready and prepared with? 
What happens once the EOI is submitted?
When do we pay the Visa FEE? Is it before processing?
What are the differences between these two and which one has more advantage and if someone can help me with the step by step information I will be very thankful to you all.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 

first of all, do you have a positive *skills assessment* and *IELTS* test result already? You cannot lodge an EOI for a 189 or 190 visa without those two. You also need to check the Skilled Occupation Lists (SOL and CSOL). If your job code is on the CSOL, you need some sort of sponsorship (employer, state or region), if it's on the SOL you can potentially go for a sponsored visa or the 189 visa (if you fulfill the other requirements). 

The main difference between 189 and 190 is that the *190 visa requires you to find a state willing to sponsor* you. Each state has its own state migration plan - your job must be on this list to qualify and each state may impose additional selection criteria (better IELTS result, job offer, financial resources etc.). State sponsorship gives you an additional 5 points on the points test. In return, you *agree to live and work in the sponsoring state for the first two years* of your residency. 

Check the visa pricing table for costs. Submitting an EOI is free. The application fee (= first installment) has to be paid when you lodge the visa application. Sometimes you have to pay a second installment (e.g. when one of your secondary applicants has non-functional English), which is due just before the visa grant.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> first of all, do you have a positive *skills assessment* and *IELTS* test result already? You cannot lodge an EOI for a 189 or 190 visa without those two. You also need to check the Skilled Occupation Lists (SOL and CSOL). If your job code is on the CSOL, you need some sort of sponsorship (employer, state or region), if it's on the SOL you can potentially go for a sponsored visa or the 189 visa (if you fulfill the other requirements).
> 
> ...


Hi Expresso,
Thank you for your quick reply.
Just Checked, My job is in the CSOL List. 262113. I have over 9 years of experience. I have not given IELTS yet.
Skills Assessment: Is that free or we need to pay for that as well?

Now Whats my next step?

Sorry if i'm asking you these questions again and again, I'm applying for the Visa on my own and havent approached any agent.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 

first you check the points test and see how much you think you can score. You need at least 55 point (+ 5 points from the state sponsorship) to be eligible. Then you check the state migration plans to see if there are states willing to sponsor somebody with your occupation. Some states (e.g. NSW) have already received enough applications and don't accept any more this financial year (until July 1). 

If you think you can get the points you head over to the homepage of the skills assessment authority. You should find it in the third column in the CSOL. 

And yes, the assessing authority will charge you a fee. Same with IELTS. Getting certified copies (and translations) of your documents will cost money. Some states request you to pay a fee before they process your sponsorship application. We (=couple) spent about 8,000AUD until we landed in Australia on visa fees, skills assessment, IELTS, flight etc.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> first you check the points test and see how much you think you can score. You need at least 55 point (+ 5 points from the state sponsorship) to be eligible. Then you check the state migration plans to see if there are states willing to sponsor somebody with your occupation. Some states (e.g. NSW) have already received enough applications and don't accept any more this financial year (until July 1).
> 
> ...


Thank you again Expresso,

I have checked the points table. I score 70 on the same.
Will now check with ACS to see what is the assessment procedure.
Also wanted to know if its advisable to approach this Mara Agent. http://www.australia-migration.com/clients/

I have gone through their website and assume they might be helpful. But again not sure as most of us in this forum have applied directly for a visa rather through an agent.

Also found this on ACS - Costs & Charges

For a detailed explanation of application types, please refer to the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants.

Application Type Fee

Temporary Graduate - 485 Skills Assessment $475
Post Australian Study Skills Assessment $500
Skills (general application) $500
Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) $550
Recognition Letter $550
Review Application $395
Appeal Application $395

All application fees are in Australian dollars $AUD
_________________________________________________________________
Which one do I opt for?


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

select the *Skills Migration* in ACS.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> select the *Skills Migration* in ACS.


Well,

Then this is confusion. Y-Axis Overseas Careers - This consultant had sent me this email.

*** At the Time of processing PR VISA application you should provide RPL
(Describing your Technical areas of Knowledge in IT + 2 detailed project
reports) to be prepared by you.

262113 - Systems Administrator
Plans, develops, installs, troubleshoots, maintains and supports an
operating system and associated server hardware, software and databases
ensuring optimum system integrity, security, backup and performance.
Description of Employment Duties:

• designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures,
tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and
completeness of all data master files

• performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of
backups, recovery procedures, and enforcing security and integrity controls

• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines,
policies and procedures

• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking,
reproduction, logging and resolving all identified problems, according
to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes

• accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational
management associated with system security and disaster recovery planning

• liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and
external resources; analyzing, recommending, installing and maintaining
software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations,
performance delivery and service level agreements

• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving
and repairing server-related hardware and software malfunctions,
encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure

• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions,
and recording and detailing operational procedures and system logs

• ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to
fit together and work properly, and monitoring and adjusting the
performance of networks

• continually surveying the current computer site to determine future
network needs and making recommendations for enhancements in the
implementation of future servers and networks
___________________________________________________________

So does this mean I need to select RPL while applying with ACS?


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

determining the assessment method will depend on your educational background.

what is your education?

are you planning to appoint Y-Axis as your consultant?


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> determining the assessment method will depend on your educational background.
> 
> what is your education?
> 
> are you planning to appoint Y-Axis as your consultant?


I have a BA Degree, Pursuing MBA now.
I have only enquired with Y-Axis. Got my evaluation done by them.
I dont think I will appoint them because I feel its better to submit the application individually without any agent involved. They're charging around $1250 USD only for assistance.

I had also got my evaluation done for Germany Jobseeker Visa, but that was a too complicated process so now changed my mind to Australian PR which has more success rate than Germany Jobseeker Visa.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 

read the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines and Summary of Criteria. If your bachelor was in ICT you won't need to go through _Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)_ - that's the pathway for people without a formal qualification in ICT. 

If your BA was not in an obvious ICT domain ("Computer Science", "Software Engineering" etc.) you should sit down with your curriculum and count the number of ICT related subjects. You need at least 20% to get assessment as a "Minor" in ICT and at least 33% for a "Major". Refer to the skills assessment guidelines for details. Note that ACS also requires you to have a minimum of two years of work experience post-bachelor graduation - more if you have only a "Minor" in ICT or a non-ICT bachelor degree, as described in the Summary of Criteria. You are only deemed skilled _after_ the work experience requested by ACS. 

For example, if you have a BSc in Software Engineering (= ICT Major) and 5 years of related work experience, two years will be "deducted", leaving you with 3 years for which you can claim points with DIBP.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> read the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines and Summary of Criteria. If your bachelor was in ICT you won't need to go through _Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)_ - that's the pathway for people without a formal qualification in ICT.
> 
> ...



Hi Expresso,

I'm not sure where my degree will fall under ( ICT Major/Minor) I completed my B.A in 2006. I have been working since Sept 2004. I have MCSE: Server Infrastructure & MCSE: Private Cloud Certifications. 

Now I'm not sure how much experience they would consider.
What happens if its a RPL case? Does it still considered for Employment?
If I need to get rid of all these confusions who is the best consultant I can approach to deal my petition?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 

if you are not sure I'd recommend to apply in the "General Skills" category anyway. If the assessor decides that your degree does not have sufficient ICT content, s/he will allow you to switch to RPL (see RPL FAQ). You'll have to pay an additional 50AUD and submit a project report. If you go through the RPL route, six years of work experience will _substitute_ for a formal degree in ICT. That means that you'll "lose" six years for which you cannot claim points. Note that only work periods with 20+hrs/week are considered by DIBP and ACS. 

You don't need a consultant, really. The documents on the ACS homepage (Skills Assessment Guidelines, Summary of Criteria and FAQs) should be sufficient. They even have a sample reference letter that you can use to prepare your application. If you have doubt you can ask forum members.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> if you are not sure I'd recommend to apply in the "General Skills" category anyway. If the assessor decides that your degree does not have sufficient ICT content, s/he will allow you to switch to RPL (see RPL FAQ). You'll have to pay an additional 50AUD and submit a project report. If you go through the RPL route, six years of work experience will _substitute_ for a formal degree in ICT. That means that you'll "lose" six years for which you cannot claim points. Note that only work periods with 20+hrs/week are considered by DIBP and ACS.
> 
> You don't need a consultant, really. The documents on the ACS homepage (Skills Assessment Guidelines, Summary of Criteria and FAQs) should be sufficient. They even have a sample reference letter that you can use to prepare your application. If you have doubt you can ask forum members.


Thank you for all the information.
I have also logged an Evaluation with a consultant here. Lets see what they respond, but in one the emails they did refer to RPL. See below.

*** At the Time of processing PR VISA application you should provide RPL
(Describing your Technical areas of Knowledge in IT + 2 detailed project
reports) to be prepared by you.

262113 - Systems Administrator
Plans, develops, installs, troubleshoots, maintains and supports an
operating system and associated server hardware, software and databases
ensuring optimum system integrity, security, backup and performance.

___________________________________________________________

So I guess this would be a RPL Case. :doh:


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 



> I have also logged an Evaluation with a consultant here. Lets see what they respond, but in one the emails they did refer to RPL. [...] So I guess this would be a RPL Case.


Not necessarily. Did you send them a detailed curriculum of your bachelor program? Somebody has to spend some time and assess your education in detail before a reasonable guess about the ACS decision can be made. And the assessor still has the final word. 

You are not paying the consultant any money yet, so that may be one of their standard replies. Agencies can charge more for RPL applications because they are more work to prepare (project report etc.) . I'd recommend to sit down with your bachelor degree and classify your subjects into 1.) definitely ICT, 2.) related to ICT, 3.) non-ICT and do some sums. Then report back here. If class 1+2 are definitely above 20% you won't need to lodge a RPL application.


----------



## nadheera1231 (Jan 14, 2014)

*please advice*

Hi! 
I'm a recent graduate in aerospace UK. I think i have the 60 points required for 189 even though I have no experience.

Ielts 20 (each band 8)
age 25pts (23yrs)
Bachelors 15
total 60

I currently have the 476 visa and so I am hopeful I would get 15 pts for degree.
would I be successful and what else should I have to submit a successfull application?

please advice


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Just had a discussion with the consultant, she confirmed that its a non ICT.
I don't think this is their standard reply (or may be, i'm not sure ) because I paid them for the assessment/evaluation. That was around $30 AUD. 

The next step is if they send the evaluation report as positive and if I take their services I will have to pay them around $1500 AUD. 

Can you PM me your email ID I can share my degree details with you and you can probably take a guess. 

As far as I know my degree was non technical. It has basic subjects like English, Literature, Arts and so on. So its possible that its falling under the RPL bracket.

I'm still not keen to proceed with the consultant since they're charging a lot (The price is equal to a dependent visa fee).

I don't have any other option either cos my application seems to be a little complicated.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

nadheera1231 said:


> Hi!
> I'm a recent graduate in aerospace UK. I think i have the 60 points required for 189 even though I have no experience.
> 
> Ielts 20 (each band 8)
> ...


Hi Nadheera,

Please tag expresso in your posts, he's very helpful and knowledgeable, he'll have answers to all your queries. Stick to expat forum.. Someone or the other will surely help you.:horn:


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Did you send them a detailed curriculum of your bachelor program? Somebody has to spend some time and assess your education in detail before a reasonable guess about the ACS decision can be made. And the assessor still has the final word.


Found this on the Summary Of Criteria - *MajorSkillsVendor Certification - The following certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:
*

So does this mean that since I have MCSE: Server Infrastructure & MCSE: Private Cloud Certifications it will be considered as ICT Major even if I have a NON ICT Degree??


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 

an MCSE: Server Infrastructure (and/or MCSE: Private Cloud) certificate is accepted as equivalent to an ICT major *at the AQF Diploma level*. So you won't need RPL, but you will need at least 5 years of related work experience. 



> If your Diploma or *Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major* which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require *5 years relevant work experience* completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.


Your Transcript ID and Access Code is required to confirm your MS certification.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> an MCSE: Server Infrastructure (and/or MCSE: Private Cloud) certificate is accepted as equivalent to an ICT major *at the AQF Diploma level*. So you won't need RPL, but you will need at least 5 years of related work experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you,
That sounds pretty interesting. Now check this..
I started working at the age of 19, that was in Sept 2004. Left my first job in Mar 2007. ( In the meantime I completed my degree in 2006 ) Continued to work from Nov 2007 till date. But the problem is between Nov 2007 to Aug 2009 (Job role was not related.) The actual IT work started from Aug 2009 to present (ie; 4years and 6 months to be precise) So not sure if they will calculate the whole 9 yrs of experience or just the one since Aug 2009.

Huh!! Forgive me if i'm kinda irritating you with all these questions.
But trust me I really appreciate what all you're doing to help someone dumb like me.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

Where can I find the list of which all states are sponsoring what type of skills?


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Expresso,

I finally got my Evaluation Report. Scored 60.

Please see below.

We have evaluated your profile based on the information provided by you in your resume & Y-Axis
Evaluation Form.
This is to inform you that you have cleared the basic requirements for entry under the Immigration Criteria
to Australia. Based on the information you have provided and consistent with the current Australia
Immigration Laws, our assessment indicates that your visa application for immigration is strong keeping in
mind your education, age, occupation, earning power, maintenance and work experience.
According to our assessment, you have scored 60 points; please find your Evaluation Report with Explanatory Notes.

_________________________________

Scores were like DOB:30, English Language Ability: 10, Qualification: 15, State Sponsorship: 5.

Your Nominated Occupation is: Systems Administrator ANZSCO CODE: 262113
Australian Capital Territory: Sponsor, AUD $300, 

It also states that I need to show funds of $2000 and $1000 per dependent, Total: $4000 AUD.

________________________________________________________________________

Is it mandatory to show these funds? and are there any other states that doesn't require funds in account while migrating?

Also the consultant has mentioned that there will be a fee of $1250 AUD to avail their services.

It was also mentioned that this Visa takes approx 6-8 Months to complete.. Is that true?

Will the points given by the consultant differ from that of ACS?

Please help.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aryan_vaishnav, 

you can check the DIBP Processing Standards for their target processing times. It should be around 6 months for a 190 visa (from date of lodgement) and 12 months for a 189 visa. So 6-8 months is reasonable. In addition, you should factor in the time necessary to get skills assessment, IELTS and state sponsorship. I'd plan about a year in advance. 

You can apply by yourself as well - it's not that difficult. But you have to prepared to read lots of documents and invest some time... 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## nadheera1231 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi!


> espresso


I'm a recent graduate in aerospace UK. I think i have the 60 points required for 189 even though I have no experience.

Ielts 20 (each band 8)
age 25pts (23yrs)
Bachelors 15
total 60

I currently have the 476 visa and so I am hopeful I would get 15 pts for degree.
would I be successful and what else should I have to submit a successfull application?

please advice


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> you can check the DIBP Processing Standards for their target processing times. It should be around 6 months for a 190 visa (from date of lodgement) and 12 months for a 189 visa. So 6-8 months is reasonable. In addition, you should factor in the time necessary to get skills assessment, IELTS and state sponsorship. I'd plan about a year in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,'

Is there any other firm that can assess my skills and let me know if I fall under RPL or some other class? Because I believe Y-Axis has not assessed my profile properly.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aryan_vaishnav,
> 
> It should be around 6 months for a 190 visa (from date of lodgement) and 12 months for a 189 visa. So 6-8 months is reasonable. In addition, you should factor in the time necessary to get skills assessment, IELTS and state sponsorship. I'd plan about a year in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Please advise if its a good idea to get the partner and child's visa along with mine or shall I get my individual Visa done first and then once I settle in OZ I can then get their visas.

Is there any difference is price? How much would it cost if I get their Visa done later.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Please advise if its a good idea to get the partner and child's visa along with mine or shall I get my individual Visa done first and then once I settle in OZ I can then get their visas.
> 
> Is there any difference is price? How much would it cost if I get their Visa done later.


Its always fast and economic to get your dependents visa with primary application. 

If you apply for dependent visa after your visa is granted, it will cost almost double per application.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Its always fast and economic to get your dependents visa with primary application.
> 
> If you apply for dependent visa after your visa is granted, it will cost almost double per application.


OK Cool,

Thank you for your quick response. 
Can you tell me if ACS is the one who will assess my visa or is it SkillSelect.

I got the application evaluated from Y-axis but I dont think it was correct.
Anyways can you tell me where exactly do i start from?
Lets assume I have all the docs ready and my skill is listed in CSOL. Also lets assume I have scored 60 or above.

Now where do I start from?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> OK Cool,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response.
> Can you tell me if ACS is the one who will assess my visa or is it SkillSelect.
> ...


ACS is the authority which assesses your profile (education, experience). From ACS result you will be able calculate that how much points you can claim for your education and experience. 

Skill Select is the authority which process your visa application.

Evaluation from Y-axis is just indicative. It gives you idea that you are eligible for australian for visa or not.

First step for Aus PR is to submit your profile for ACS assessment. As ACS assessment takes 3 months, you can prepare and give IELTS exam. To claim 10 points for English proficiency you have to score 7+ in all bands of IELTS and for 20 8+ in all bands.

You can read following threads to start on ACS and IELTS - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/213633-ielts-prepartion-exam.html


----------



## ASG (Jan 6, 2014)

If you think Y-Axis was incorrect in evaluation, you could try some other agent. This assessment is usually free. Did you pay them for this evaluation?


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

ASG said:


> If you think Y-Axis was incorrect in evaluation, you could try some other agent. This assessment is usually free. Did you pay them for this evaluation?


Yes, 
Paid them for evaluating Germany Jobseeker Visa and Australian PR Visa.
But after intense research on this site I decided to apply myself.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Its always fast and economic to get your dependents visa with primary application.
> 
> If you apply for dependent visa after your visa is granted, it will cost almost double per application.


The only reason I wanted to check about the dependent Visa was because I cannot show funds of $40K AUD.

Not sure if funds in account depends from state to state.

Funds related documents are required while submitting state sponsorship application. Liquid funds are: FDs/Savings/Bonds/MFs/Shares/PPFs; fixed assets are: Land/flat/Car
Australian Capital Territory * You need to maintain the funds from the initial day itself, to ensure you meet 3 months maintenance to lodge your sponsorship.
20000 AUD transferable assets
10000 AUD for each dependent


----------



## manoj_aussie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to apply under Financial Investment Adviser - 222311. Had an evaluation done by Y-Axis and they told me I'm eligible under state sponsored ( ACT region). I have 3.5yrs of relevant work experience as a Deputy Manager in a leading bank. However, I hold a B-Tech ( IT) at graduation level. Will my graduation degree cause any problem during the application? I have seen on most forums that you need a major in finance inorder to qualify for Financial Investment Advisor quota . Seeking your feedback.

Regards
Manoj


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

manoj_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply under Financial Investment Adviser - 222311. Had an evaluation done by Y-Axis and they told me I'm eligible under state sponsored ( ACT region). I have 3.5yrs of relevant work experience as a Deputy Manager in a leading bank. However, I hold a B-Tech ( IT) at graduation level. Will my graduation degree cause any problem during the application? I have seen on most forums that you need a major in finance inorder to qualify for Financial Investment Advisor quota . Seeking your feedback.
> 
> ...



Hi Manoj,

Even I'm new to this Australian Visa Process. But I think you need to read this.

ACS Suitability Criteria
Temporary Graduate – 485 Skills Assessment
 This skills assessment can only be used to apply for a subclass 485 visa.
 You will require to have competed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.

Post Australian Study Skills Assessment
 This application is only if you have completed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher and wish to apply for a permanent residence visa.
 You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
 1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant degree, or
 Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Diploma and Vendor Certification
 If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.

 If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Non ICT Diploma or Higher
 If your degree is assessed with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.

Work Experience Only – Recognition of Prior Learning
 If you do not hold any tertiary educational qualifications, you will require 8 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.


You may go through this link. This will help you understand which criteria you fall under.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## manoj_aussie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Aryan,

Financial Investment Advisor -222311 , the assessing body is VETASSES. By the way, are you filing your application from Y-Axis. I am not too sure about doing it from Y-Axis .I may do it on my own.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

manoj_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply under Financial Investment Adviser - 222311. Had an evaluation done by Y-Axis and they told me I'm eligible under state sponsored ( ACT region). I have 3.5yrs of relevant work experience as a Deputy Manager in a leading bank. However, I hold a B-Tech ( IT) at graduation level. Will my graduation degree cause any problem during the application? I have seen on most forums that you need a major in finance inorder to qualify for Financial Investment Advisor quota . Seeking your feedback.
> 
> ...


Hi Manoj

I think if you have education not highly relevant to nominated occupation, one should have minimum 3 years of work experience which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. Kindly check again with Y axis.

I have already recieved positive assessment by Vetasses and applied for NSW under Financial Investment Advisor. Since NSW is closed, ACT is your other option.

If you want to do on your own, i can 
Help you out with Job description and other documents. Feel free to touchbase for any queries.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> The only reason I wanted to check about the dependent Visa was because I cannot show funds of $40K AUD.
> 
> Not sure if funds in account depends from state to state.
> 
> ...


Hi Aryan

If you want to apply under Financial Investment Advisor and have concerns about ACT, i would suggest you to first get thru with VETASSES, presently VETASSESS timeline itself is 12 - 14 weeks.

Once you get your result, get your papers organise and be ready for NSW to open up in July. 

This way you are prepared and organised. This is an other option if you have concerns about ACT.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

vivek_s said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i am eligible for 190 visa for ACT for the ANZSCO code 263213. I have a query regarding medical issues.
> 
> ...


Hi Vivek,

I dont think that will have any issues. You dont have to mention anything of that sort.
Refer the below mentioned link.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/_pdf/immigration-medicals-outside-australia.pdf

Cheers


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Aryan
> 
> If you want to apply under Financial Investment Advisor and have concerns about ACT, i would suggest you to first get thru with VETASSES, presently VETASSESS timeline itself is 12 - 14 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Santhosh,

I'm not applying for Financial Investment Advisor. I'm applying for 190 Visa for Systems Administrator. Anyways, can you tell me what happens if a state rejects the sponsorship? Should I submit another EOI and should I pay the Visa fees again?


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Aryan,

if a state rejects the sponsorship, you will lose the sponsorship processing fee(if any).

Visa fee payment cannot be done if you do not have any sponsorship. I think you can apply for another state if the same EOI permits or await a fresh EOI.

Glance the Victoria SS thread. I believe these queries might have been answered there


----------



## manoj_aussie (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anybody have a statement of reference letter format? If yes, please post a copy of statement of reference.


----------

